# Before and After.  Comments please.



## les-smith (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are some before and after photos.  Thanks to Daniel, who e-mailed me, and thanks to Tea clipper for posting his suggestions: 
1.Turn on macro mode by pressing the flower button (you should see the flower icon)
2. Turn flash off
3. Set camera to AP and set f/stop to 8
4. With the lights on, and everything in place except the pen:
a. place a white card/paper in place of the pen
b. go into your cameras setup and pick custom white balance and press set button
c. remove white card/paper and place pen
5. Take picture

This is what I came up with.  I'm pretty much satisfied with the after photo other than it doesn't show the shine like I want it to.  I'm not using any photo editing software at all.  I'm now using a plastic frosted color tote to diffuse my 3 lights (1 each side, 1 top)and I've got one in front (undiffused)to help show the shine.  

Before







After


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 12, 2007)

Its two different pens[] Amazing difference[:0]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2007)

I think you have the color balance correct, but the picture is probably 1 stop under-exposed, possibly 1-1/2 stops.  You can put the white paper in the same light, set the f-stop to f8 or f11(better), set the camera to aperture priority, point the camera at the paper, making sure the paper fills the whole frame and depress the shutter release about half way until it shows you what the shutter speed is.  Write that down.  Now switch the camera to manual and set the shutter speed to what you wrote down.  To compensate for the white paper, you must now either open the aperture 2 full stops, or decrease the shutter speed by 1/2 two times or a combination.  For instance if you had the camera set to f8 and it showed 1/60 for the shutter speed, I would recommend you reduce the shutter speed to 1/15 and of course use a tripod.  You could also reduce the f-stop to 5.6 and decrease the shutter speed to 1/30, but you should use the smallest f-stop possible to maximize the depth of field.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice photo.  I think you got the mechanics down, now you'll just have to play with the artistic side of composition, lighting, etc. until you find the shine you're looking for.  Have fun. [8D]


----------



## Tanner (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks very clear.  I have to play with mine using the information you and gerryr posted.  I have a sony cybershotDSC-W1/W12.  Everytime I set it to manual I just get a washed out screen.  I can't even see the pen anymore.  I just set it to auto in macro and take the picture.  My pictures suck and I have to give the above instructions a try.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I feel like I'm getting close, but I would rather be turning pens than trying to turn out pictures.  I guess once I get it figured out it won't take so much time.  I think we need a sticky at the top of the forum with this kind of info.  Tea Clipper, Daniel and gerryr have done a really good job explaining how to take better pictures.  Maybe Jeff will give it some consideration.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice job, 
Dumb question, what pen is that?


----------



## les-smith (Jan 13, 2007)

It is the Series 2000 Screw Cap Flat Top American Fountain Pen.  Arizona Silhouette, Woodcraft, and Berea Hardwood sell them.  I got my from Hogan Hardwoods here in Oklahoma for $5.00 when they were having their 50% off sale.  I got six of them, and that's all they had.  Wished they would've had a lot more because I really like them.


----------

